# Lubrication Garage Door Hinges.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,
I want to remove the Garage and LPG locker door hinges to lubricate.
The hinge housings seem to be aluminium and the pins are steel. Does anyone know what grease or oil I should use?

Regards,
sennen523.


----------



## Pilchards (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi, I just use a general mechanics grease (not sure where I got it from) throughout the van. If you haven't got any grease then I would think that something like 3 in 1 oil would do the job.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

ordinary grease, silicone grease, light oil, silicone, furniture polish

Dave p


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Don't use WD40 it's not a lubricant it is a moisture dispersant! As others have said general purpose grease as it stays there and stops moisture entering.


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

hi i use morriss antiyseize greese it seems to work well for about 12 months .
but i have been making stainless steel pins .to replace the original pins in the hinge.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

WD 40 is composed mainly of petroleum distilates and will dry out.


It does free stiff joints, granny used to rub it on her knees :lol: :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

We had stiff hinges. I didn't remove the doors just sprayed on silicone spray. Got it from Lidl about £2 I think. Worked for 12 months but will spray some more on this month.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

What with Hawcara spraying silicone onto April (this month)and Dave chemicals Granny rubbing WD Fish oil onto her knees, I really do live in strange company :lol: :lol: 
Alan


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for all your replies, it's very much appreciated.

sennen523.


----------

